
How to Build a Device That Cannot Be Built [pdf] - Katydid
http://www.csee.umbc.edu/~lomonaco/pubs/Unbuildable.pdf
======
gruez
cached version (it shows up as forbidden for me):
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.csee.umbc.edu/~lomonaco/pubs/Unbuildable.pdf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=IqNfVvWGK4y-aOiznkA)

